
Ancient Mars: Covered with life, oceans, clouds, and imagination - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/05/wet_mars/
======
gus_massa
More details about how he painted it: (it's linked in the article)
[https://plus.google.com/113761354606401247247/posts/K8RQu5xu...](https://plus.google.com/113761354606401247247/posts/K8RQu5xu3EH#113761354606401247247/posts/K8RQu5xu3EH)

I like the images. He says that the climate of each area is not chosen very
scientifically. I don't like some of the assumptions, but I don't know enough
about climate to make something better. (For example, the mount Olympus is
very high: should you put some snow there like in the Kilimanjaro?)

A few weeks ago there was an article in xkcd:whatif <http://what-
if.xkcd.com/10/> that analyze the climate of the Earth with the landmasses
rotated 90°. This analysis in xkcd is apparently more correct and
scientifically based.

It would be nice to have a mixture of the two approaches. Images of "Wet Mars"
and "Rotated Earth" that look nice and are based in climate science

